# Was sind das für Fische??



## Barbara (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich gerade den Thread über die Bildbeartungssoftware gelesen habe, traue ich mich fast nicht mehr, meine Fotos einzustellen  
Aber meine Fische im Schwimmteich - entweder durch Vögel oder Pflanzen eingeschleppt - vermehren sich wie die blöden und werden immer fetter. Soweit ich beobachten konnte, fressen sie keine Pflanzen sondern picken am Boden herum.
Da ich von Fischen wirklich absolut keine Ahnung habe, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, was das für Fische sind und ob sie für mich im Schwimmteich zum Problem werden?
Hier 2 Fotos - zu meiner Verteidigung wegen der schlechten Fotos muss ich sagen, dass die Fische sehr scheu sind und ich froh bin, sie überhaupt mit der Kamera zu erwischen. Außerdem ist das Wasser im Moment leider etwas trüb.

 

Der Fisch sieht auf dem Foto bunter aus, als von Land betrachtet.

 

Freue mich über Hilfe von den Fischexperten.

Liebe Grüße aus dem sommerlichen Oberbayern
Barbara


----------



## jochen (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hallo Barbara,

Auf den ersten Blick sieht mir das nach Stichlingen aus.

Wie groß sind die denn?

Ich habe auch jede Menge __ Stichlinge im Teich, sie picken an alles herum und sind rotzfrech... 
Pflanzen lassen sie in Ruhe, fressen nur Lebendfutter.


----------



## Barbara (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hallo Jochen,

ich würde sagen so ca. 4 - 6 cm. Das Schätzen ist im Wasser schwierig.
Vorhin hat einer an meinem Bein geknabbert und da glänzte er fast ein bißchen golden.
Wie ist das mit Aussscheidungen - machen die mir Probleme im Schwimmteich?

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## jochen (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hallo Barbara,

__ Stichlinge glänzen eher silbrig.


----------



## Findling (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hallo Barbara,

sorry, aber mit den vorliegenden Bildern ist eine eindeutige Bestimmung leider nicht möglich.

Auf Bild 1 erscheint mir die Rückenflosse recht "kurz" und stark dreieckig, auf Bild 2 beim rechten Fisch erscheint sie mir eher lang, nach hinten zum Schwanz zu langsam auslaufend.

Die lange Rückenflosse könnte auf einen jungen, noch ungefärbten __ Goldfisch hinweisen, die kurze Rückenflosse aus Bild 1 (wenn es denn keine optische Täuschung ist), eher nicht, was dann aber bedeuten würde, dass deine Jungfische unterschiedlichen Arten zugehören. Gesichert erscheint mir lediglich, dass es sich auf den Bildern nicht um __ Raubfische (Barschartige), sondern um sogenannte Friedfische (Karpfenartige [zu denen auch Goldfische und Koi gehören]) handelt. 

Wenn die Fische z.B. von Vögeln beim Baden als Laich im Gefieder eingeschleppt wurden kommt es letztendlich darauf an, wo selbige diesen Laich "eingefangen" haben. Wenn er aus einem anderen Teich stammt, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Goldfisch sehr groß, wenn er aber aus einem freien Gewässer stammt, kann es sich auch um "Wildformen" handeln. Hier ist dann von Lauben bis Karpfen theoretisch alles möglich. Auch die "goldigen" Seiten sind da nicht unbedingt eine Hilfe, da Jungfische sich manchmal doch noch sehr vom erwachsenen Exemplar unterscheiden. Da hilft wohl nur abwarten... es sei denn, du schaffst es doch noch, einen Jungfisch von der Seite so zu fotografieren, dass man die Flossen deutlich erkennt. Dann kann man evtl. aus der Stellung und der Form der Flossen Rückschlüsse ziehen.

Dass die Ausscheidungen der Kleinen sich in deinem Schwimmteich auswirken, kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, da hierfür die vorhandene Wassermenge zu groß sein dürfte. Andererseits...davon ausgehend, dass du die Fische nicht fütterst, wird ja sowieso nur bereits vorhandenes Material "umgesetzt", so dass sich hier also eigentlich nichts ändert.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Barbara (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Danke für Eure Antworten.
Dann werde ich wohl noch einmal mit der Kamera auf "Jagd" gehen - leider braucht die immer ewig, bis sie scharfgestellt ist und dann sind die Fischis meistens schon wieder weg.
Füttern tue ich sie nicht und ich habe sie auch schon ein wenig ins Herz geschlossen - hoffe nur, dass sie sich nicht zu stark vermehren.

Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Barbara (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hallöle,

jetzt habe ich noch 2 Fotos entdeckt, die ca. 2 Wochen alt sind. Helfen die vielleicht?

 

 

Die Farbe geht momentan in Richtung grünlich.

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Findling (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hallo Barbara,

im Moment helfen sie mir leider nicht weiter.

Frage: Sind das die Fische, von denen du in einem Beitrag von Gabi geschrieben hast? Sind die erst seit diesem Jahr da oder schon länger - anders herum - handelt es sich um Jungfische oder ausgewachsene Exemplare?

Wenn du mir diese Fragen beantwortest, kann ich vielleicht nach dem WE noch etwas dazu sagen.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hi.

Ich würde sagen das es junge Goldfische oder __ Giebel sind. Erkennt man an der länglichen Rückenflosse, die meines Erachtens alle haben.

Haben die typische Form eines Goldfisches.



Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Barbara (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hallo Manfred,

die Fische sind erst von diesem Jahr. Der Teich ist erst im Mai fertig gestellt worden und ich hatte die ersten Anfang Juni entdeckt. Es sind also Jungfische.

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Annett (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hallo Barbara,

für mich sehen die ehrlich gesagt auch wie junge Goldis aus.
Aber sooo schnell wachsen die eigentlich auch nicht 
Meine brauchen für die 4-6cm bestimmt ein Jahr!
Kann es sein, dass sie mit Pflanzen oder etwas anderem eingeschleppt wurden?

Gibts in der Nachbarschaft eigentlich Teiche mit Goldfischen?


----------



## Ulumulu (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hallo Barbara

könnte es vielleicht sein das es __ Moderlieschen sind?
Werden ca. 5 bis 8 cm groß und leben in Schwärmen.
Habe mal bei google gesucht und sie sehen ziemlich genau so aus wie auf deinen Bildern.
Habe auch gelesen dass diese sehr leicht von Vögeln eingeschleppt werden da ihr Leich überall haftet.

Könnten allerdings auch normale Goldfische sein.
Habe bei mir im Teich auch Goldfischnachwuchs. habe die ersten Larven ( ca 5 mm groß) vor 4 Wochen entdeckt und jetzt sind einige schon locker 3 - 4 cm groß.
Liegt wohl am warmen Wetter das sie so schnell wachsen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Barbara (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hallo,

es sind hier sicherlich einige Teiche in der Nähe - aber die Goldfische vom Nachbarn haben den Winter nicht überlebt   und ob es noch weitere in der Nähe gibt, weiss ich nicht.
Ob sie in Schwärmen leben, bin ich mir nicht sicher. Es gibt eine Gruppe von ca. 6 - 8 Fischen, die meistens zusammen sind. Auf der anderen Seite des Teiches schwimmen sie aber eher alleine vor sich hin.
Die ganze Zeit sahen die Fische ähnlich aus, wie auf den Bildern von __ Moderlieschen, die ich bei Google gefunden habe, aber momentan habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Körper etwas runder ist, also vielleicht doch __ Goldfisch???
Die Zeit wird das Rätsel wohl lösen. Ich werde die Tage noch einmal versuchen Fotos zu machen.

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Findling (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hallo Barabara,

wie versprochen melde ich mich heute wieder.

Also, den ins Gespräch gebrachten Stichling können wir mit Sicherheit ausschließen. Er hat zum einen eine ganz andere Körperform und auch, wie der Name schon sagt (drei- oder neun-stachliger) vor der Rückenflosse drei bzw. neun aufrecht stehende "Stachel". Davon ist auf keinem deiner Bilder etwas zu sehen. 

__ Moderlieschen sind es mit Sicherheit auch nicht. Diese haben eine ganz andere Form der Rückenflosse. Sie ist kurz, ziemlich steil und sitzt auch auf dem Rücken weiter hinten. Ebenfalls gegen Moderlieschen spricht, dass auf den Fotos deutschlich erkennbar ist, dass die Fische im/am Grund nach Futter suchen. Moderlieschen suchen ihr Futter an der Wasseroberfläche, was auch schon an der Stellung des Mauls erkennbar ist.

Wie Mirko auch schon sagt, bleibt, unter der Voraussetzung, dass alle die gleiche Rückenflossenform haben, nur der Schluß, dass es sich um Goldfische oder um die Wildform, den __ Giebel (auch (Silber-)__ Karausche genannt) handelt. Welche von beiden Formen es nun definitiv ist, kann nur die Zeit zeigen, ob sie sich verfärben oder nicht. Dass es sich um "echte" Karpfen handelt, halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich. Wenn doch, dann müssten sie (wie bei dem ein oder anderen Koifoto hier im Forum evtl. erkennbar) am Maul kleine, wurmartige Fortsätze, die Barteln, haben.

Schaden können sie deinem Teich nicht, es sei denn, du willst unbedingt einen fischfreien Teich. Dann hilft nur der Versuch, sie herauszufangen. (Frag mich aber bitte nicht, wie du das bei der Wassermenge anstellen sollst wenn sie so scheu sind!) Allerdings helfen sie dir auch, die ggf. vorhandenen Mückenlarven im Griff zu halten. Wenn du Glück hast, handelt es sich nur um Mädels oder auch nur um Jungs, und du bekommst auch keine Probleme mit unerwünschtem Nachwuchs.

Wenn du aber die Fische im Teich belässt und dann irgendwann im Frühling Balzverhalten (hinterherjagen der Jungs hinter dem/den Mädels [so wie im richtigen Leben ]) feststellst, kannst du mit etwas Glück das erschöpfte Weibchen vor der Eiablage in einer Ruhephase relativ leicht einfangen. (Bei mir ließ sie sich mit der bloßen Hand fangen).

Die Grundsatzfrage, ob die Fische in deinem Teich bleiben sollen oder nicht, musst du letztendlich alleine (ggf. mit Familie) beantworten.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Barbara (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hallo Manfred,

vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort.
Gegen Fische im Teich habe ich grundsätzlich überhaupt nichts. Meine einzige Angst ist, dass die Wasserqualität darunter leider könnte, d.h. zuviele Nährstoffe in den Teich kommen. Aber da ich nicht vorhabe, sie zu füttern, wird dies hoffentlich kein Problem. Und wenn sie Mückenlarven und abegestorbene Pflanzenteile fressen (laut Google), dann soll mir das recht sein. Es macht jedenfalls Spaß sie zu beobachten - solange ich keine Kamera in der Hand habe, lassen sie sich wunderbar beobachten  
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, ob sie sich noch verfärben oder nicht.

Ganz liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------

